# FR: un film d'aventure(s)



## Mnemosyne

_Casablanca est un *film d'aventures* américain._

Ca veut dire quelque chose comme *roman d'aventures*, oui (mais pour un film, pas un roman), et pas *un film au sujet des liaisons*?

Merci!


----------



## sarah82

What is your question exactly?!

Casablanca est un film d'aventure (pas de "s", sinon on pourrait penser aux aventures=affairs)

un film d'aventure = an adventure film (like Indiana Jones for instance)


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Casablanca isn't an adventure film, it's a film about a love affair...so maybe it is meant to be in the plural and _is_ talking about affairs...american ones! 

Of all the language forums in all the world...


----------



## Mnemosyne

My question was what does *film d'aventures *mean in this sentence? 
I got the sentence out of a French textbook.  So the "s" is wrong?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Well, isn't it a little bit an adventure film?  There are Nazis....


----------



## sarah82

Well no Chris'Spokeperson is right. Casablanca is a romance, so maybe the "s" in film d'aventures is intentional, but frankly, to my francophone eyes, it just makes me think that the person who wrote wanted to play on words but didn't succeed


----------



## Mnemosyne

Hmmmm, intéressant.  Si il y a des Francophones dehors des régions de France autrement qu'Annécy, est-ce que vous pouvez me dire si vous êtes tous d'accord avec Sarah82?


----------



## Zoulllien

To me, "film d'aventures" can't be used for "romance". Sarah82 may be right, or maybe the author didn't know it was "aventure" in the singular.


----------



## Grop

Hello, I wouldn't either parse "film d'aventures" as a movie about romance (that would be "film romantique" or something).

Now, maybe that's what was meant in your context. Because from what I read, Casablanca seems to be mostly about romance and drama, although its setting would be appropriate to adventures (exotic place, WW2).


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ok, en tout cas, ce manuel a fait un erreur.  Dieu....


----------



## Mnemosyne

Excusez-moi, tout le monde....

Je viens de relire ce fil, et je suis troublée avec deux choses.



1. Sarah82, pourquoi est-ce que tu dis que 
_the "s" in film d'aventures...frankly, to my francophone eyes, it just makes me think that the person who wrote _
_wanted to play on words but didn't succeed _
?
Tu as dit qu'avec un *s* sur *aventure*, _on pourrait penser aux aventures=affairs_. Alors, qu'est-ce que c'est, le 
problème avec *un film d'aventures*?


2. Zoulllien et Grop ont dit qu'il faut pas utiliser *film d'aventures *pour une histoire d'amour. Alors, Sarah82, est-ce que 
cet emploi est précis à Annecy?



Merci beaucoup, Sarah82, Zouillien, et Grop, de votre aide!


----------



## sarah82

Non cet emploi n'est pas précis à Ann*e*cy (please no _accent aigu_ or the "e"!! ), and I never said it was right!!

So, to clear things up:
- I talked about a "play on words", because "des aventure*s*" alone (when we're not talking about movies) can mean love affairs (as well as adventures/action). 
"Film d'aventure" (singular) is a set phrase to describe a catégory of film, just like "film de science-fiction". 
"Film d'aventures" (plural) is a mistake; to describe the movie category, you don't add the "s". 

So, since aventure*s* can mean love affairs, and film d'aventur*e* is a set phrase, the author who wrote "film d'aventures" may have wanted to mix them up. 
I personnally think it's clumsy, but some people might like it, because it can be an easy way to describe the movie as adventure movie + romance.

But again this is a personal feeling and explanation 

Hope it's clearer, because you misunderstood my first explanation


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci Sarah82, c'est beaucoup plus clair maintenant!

Quel auteur stupide....

Oh, et je m'excuse de mon orthographe d'Annecy.  Il me semble que ce mot s'écrit assez exceptionnellement, mais qu'est-ce que j'en sais...?


----------



## gpuri

Bonjour,

I am not sure why in the sentence "Les films _d'aventure*s*_" there is an "*s*" at the end of _aventures _but in "les films _d'amour_" there is no "s" at the end of _amour. If "films" _is plural then whi isn't "amour" plural?
I also find this with les films d'horreur which has no "s" at the end.Can you please explain this?


----------



## Omelette

I don't know where you saw that, but I think it's normally 'film d'aventure'.   See our dictionary or the Wikipédia entry 'film d'aventure', and also the thread 'film d'aventure'.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Peut-être parce qu'il y a plusieurs aventures par film ?


----------



## gpuri

Je ne comprends pas. Can you please elaborate/explain?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Fisrtly, I apologize because I just realized I answered your question in French! Then, as an afterthought, I think both are possible (I mean d'aventure and d'aventures). In fact d'aventure even seems to be more common. Let's say d'aventures stresses on the fact that the hero experiences a lot of different adventures e.g. Indiana Jones.

Not so sure I'm clear?


----------



## gpuri

Merci beaucoup pour ta reponse. Je comprends.
P.S. No need to apologise for using the most beautiful language! I just translated it....pas de problem


----------



## Lacuzon

How kind of you! I hope you'll take pleasure in learning French.


----------

